# Help with my dog's behavior toward rescue dog



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I just brought home a rescue Golden tonight. My intact male keeps humping her and she reprimands him and he backs off but he keeps going back for more. This is within the first 10 mins of greeting in the home. He had just eaten a cup of food so I have put him out in the garage pen to digest his food. Will this type of disruptive behavior continue or should I step in and break up this awful behavior? The rescue Golden is good and very happy go lucky although extremely obese.
My dog, Jonah goes to playcare regularly and plays well with others.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It sounds like normal adult male behavior. There's a new dog in his home and he's stressed out about putting her in her place. And it could be he's even getting hormonal about her, especially if he's intact. 

I have no experience with female dogs in my home (thank goodness), but when bringing a new puppy home, there is always a chance that the dominant male dog will go through the freaked out excited "what is this thing" behavior. <- Which case, I'd keep both dogs on leash and control the interaction between the dogs as much as possible. I wouldn't keep the dogs seperated, because that might just prolong this "stressed out + sorting" behavior coming from your male dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy*

Happy

I think this is normal behavior too.
Is the rescue a female?
Is she fixed, I hope?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's not necessarily a "dominant" behavior, it can be caused by excitement. Even though he plays well with other dogs in doggy daycare, they aren't in his territory. I would redirect him whenever he starts the behavior. You may want to keep a leash on him so you can pull him off while using the command of your choice (off, leave it, nope). And then give him a toy or ball if either of those things are things he enjoys.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

The female is spayed but my male is intact. I slept on the sofa last night with my male and put a doggy gate up to block the hallway. The female slept like a baby on her new bed but my male pretty much paced around all night. I have a half acre dog yard, would it work to put them out there together with me out there too? My male is so preocuppied with his new "love" that he will not be redirected.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd give them plenty of heavily-monitored together time outside and inside. IT sounds like you are doing the right thing - just keep in mind that this is going to be a stressful week for your guy.  

We went through a similar "fun time" when we brought our Danny home. Sammy was a nervous wreck that entire first week. <- My sister had him in her room at the time and she said he paced all night the first couple nights. Or he'd settle down to sleep and sproing awake at the slightest sounds. And there was a lot of nonstop wild-eyed panting.

It was 2 or 3 days before we were able to let him go off leash around Danny. Otherwise he was either constantly trying to mount him or lick him to death. ! 

^ Just a little warning that it might take that long, if your guy is anything like Sammy. It does get better though - have hope.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement guys! This was the last thing I was expecting out of Jonah although he is naturally energetic and super vivacious. I may whine some more on this forum.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy*

Happy

You are welcome to whine here anytime.
I would think your Jonah not being neutered has something to do with the behavior.
So glad you rescued a female.
We'd love pics and to hear more about her!!


----------

